# Does The Borgias start tonight or have I missed a week?



## madzone (Aug 13, 2011)

I can't work it out


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 13, 2011)

It starts tonight.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2011)

What channel is it in?


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 13, 2011)

Sky Atlantic.


----------



## madzone (Aug 13, 2011)

S'ok - I think I've worked it out. Fucking laptop has got Bing as the search engine and it's shit. I think it's ep 1 &2 back to back.


----------



## Santino (Aug 13, 2011)

It's not looking good.


----------



## binka (Aug 13, 2011)

its not very good. jeremy irons aint bad but the actors who play his kids are really shit. iirc the king of naples' son and the king of france are both pretty good but they only appear a couple of times.

its very much hbo lite and although it does have the nudity you come to expect from historical dramas of this nature it is infuriatingly brief - if you're looking for full on naked lesbian sex a la game of thrones im afraid you are going to be disappointed.


----------



## Santino (Aug 13, 2011)

It's full of those terrible expositionary asides.

'Who do you think you are?!'

'I think I am your younger brother and the son of the Pope!'


----------



## binka (Aug 13, 2011)

yeah thats true the script isnt much cop either. in fact i think the best bit is when that cannon fires two cannon balls chained together into a formation of soldiers. and you can probably find that bit on youtube anyway


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 13, 2011)

I warned that this would be rubbish. I even said of the production company 'they are like HBO's poorer cousin and Dexter is the best they've got and that isn't very good'. Why won't you people heed my wisdom?


----------



## Santino (Aug 13, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I warned that this would be rubbish. I even said of the production company 'they are like HBO's poorer cousin and Dexter is the best they've got and that isn't very good'. Why won't you people heed my wisdom?


There's only so much a man can heed.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 13, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Dexter is the best they've got and that isn't very good'.


Um, what? Dexter is one of the best programmes on TV.


----------



## Iguana (Aug 14, 2011)

I watched the first couple of episodes of this when it first came out but was utterly bored.  Making the Borgias boring is some feat.

Canal+'s Borgia series looks much better though.
http://www.canalplus.fr/c-series/pid3632-c-borgia.html


----------



## madzone (Aug 14, 2011)

It was enough to keep me interested but it was pretty tame in terms of sex and violence. No bad thing really but they've definitely missed something.


----------

